
By comparing social graphs, researchers can identify users from anonymous data. - cos
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7967648.stm
======
randomwalker
This is my work with my advisor. Our paper is online, take a look if you're
interested. <http://randomwalker.info/social-networks/> We also have an FAQ
that answers the common misconceptions:
<http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~shmat/socialnetworks-faq.html>

~~~
markup
I posted your paper yesterday (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=534399>),
no one seemed to bother... I am guessing bbc is sexier or something.

I really enjoyed it

~~~
cos
I think it may just be because the title "De-anonymizing social networks"
didn't actually convey what the experiment found, and it's the result (as
communicated in the title here) that got people interested enough to click.

------
Dilpil
This seemed likely to many graph theorists. Glad someone proved it.

------
chanux
Privacy on pyre.

